# Door Warning Light Stuck On



## jonesyboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, My names Aiden and I'm from Aus.

I have recently removed all my door panels because i wanted to see how easy/hard it would be to replace the stock speakers.
While driving around with no panels the warning light for having a door open is on and i am just wondering if this is because i have taken the panels off or if i have damaged the sensor that checks whether the door is open or not. 
I am new to forums so if i have posted this in the wrong place i apologize and would greatly appreciate any help anyone can give me even if someone can explain where the sensor is or how the car does know whether the doors are closed or not.

Thank you in advance, Please Help!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !
Check all of your door locking mechanisms .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aiden. Welcome to cruzetalk!

Check all cables. Check the side where the locks are. It could be that the lock is stuck or you may have broken the "sensor" that signals an open door. It could also be that the panel has the sensor not sure. But troubleshoot all you can.


----------

